# 1999 Altima SE with tranny issues



## kidakat (Jun 23, 2004)

Hi,

I have a 1999 Nissan Altima SE, 4 cyl. auto transmission that's having some problems. I'm hoping someone out there can help shed some light on this for me.

Here's what's happening:
1. When I start the car, the O/D light flashes several times
2. The Check Engine light is on
3. When driving, the engine doesn't seem to down shift when I step on the accelerator (for example: when passing)
4. Hard shift into O/D if my foot is on the accelerator, but it's a nice and smooth shift into O/D if I'm off the accelerator.

When I first brought the car in to the Nissan dealership for the "Check Engine Light," they scanned it with their system and said it returned a diag code of 1705 and that the problem was a bad "Throttle Position Sensor." After they replaced that for $260, the Idiot light came back on. I brought it back to them and they said, "Oh, there must have been two codes in there, it looks like you need a new ECM" I of course, almost fell over when they quoted me a price on having that done. So I decided to try to take a stab at it myself. I bought a used ECM out of a low miles wreck (identical car) and installed it myself. The car acts exactly as it did with the origional ECM in it. My gut feeling is that there was nothing wrong with the ECM. I had the boys down at AutoZone re-scan it with thier cheapo diag tool and it returned code 1705 even after replacing with the used ECM.

Any ideas?

thanks for your help,

kidakat


----------

